# Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs ?s



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, so just order some of these, Ive never had them, but love the small CCs, Romeo 2s are one my go to smoke, Now i would like to ask frist are these handmade some things ive read say before 2002 they wernt so i dont know, 2nd what do you guys think of these, and three whats a good age. thanks


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

They are handmade. While not the best Cuban cigar on the market they do have a nice flavor. I have smoked a couple of them from 2007 and 2008 and they were pretty decent.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

madurolover said:


> They are handmade. While not the best Cuban cigar on the market they do have a nice flavor. I have smoked a couple of them from 2007 and 2008 and they were pretty decent.


 I have had good luck with little CCs, and they dont cost a arm and a leg, thanks


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

these are one of my daily smokes... priced affordably, they definately have good taste for what they are... 

and yes, they are handmade

enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

for the price there pretty good...got a box..had 2 out of it and some good flor notes....but the 3rd one, was nothing like the first 2...so maybe with some time they will get a little better....but for the price hoyo palma extras are better and more consistant.......my exp anyway...


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

My uncle gave me one of these that he stored for 2yrs. along with a Cornita en Cedro of the same age. I liked them both so much he gave me 1 more of each from his boxes he bought back in February. Told me to let them sit for at least 1.5yrs before I smoke them. Planning o leaving them for over 2yrs if I can wait that long. 

I haven't been smoking long, but this has been my favorite smoke right now. I love the floral taste, and it's sweet without being too sweet.


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

have to say they are a lovely smoke beat all the tubes 1,2 and 3 away, size wise they're the same as cobiha siglo 2 and smoke great


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> for the price there pretty good...got a box..had 2 out of it and some good flor notes....but the 3rd one, was nothing like the first 2...so maybe with some time they will get a little better....but for the price hoyo palma extras are better and more consistant.......my exp anyway...


I have to agree with this. the Hoyo's PE's are a much better smoke.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

The coronitas en cedros by RyJ are hand _finished_... it's slightly different than hand rolled, but I love those ones too... And yeah, the Hoyo Palmas Extra are an awesome little smoke as well. I just ordered some Upmann Coronas Junior... It's my first box order CC... I can't hardly wait for delivery!

Sorry I threadjacked!!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

pitbulljimmy said:


> The coronitas en cedros by RyJ are hand _finished_... it's slightly different than hand rolled, but I love those ones too... And yeah, the Hoyo Palmas Extra are an awesome little smoke as well. I just ordered some Upmann Coronas Junior... It's my first box order CC... I can't hardly wait for delivery!
> 
> Sorry I threadjacked!!


Everything rolled in Cuba is totalmente a mano


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Not to be a smart-ass or anything Snake... but you are mistaken if you think every cigar out of Cuba is hand rolled... some, like the guantanameras are even machine made!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

pitbulljimmy said:


> Not to be a smart-ass or anything Snake... but you are mistaken if you think every cigar out of Cuba is hand rolled... some, like the guantanameras are even machine made!


Not to be a smart ass back, but every cigar out of Cuba _is_ hand-rolled. All cigars that were formerly machine-made in whole or in part were either discontinued or made [completely] by hand from a set point a few years ago. As such, Guantanamera is a discontinued brand. Every single thing Cubatabaco produces comes stamped "Totalmente a Mano."


----------

